# Coils for Flavor



## Miks786 (17/9/21)

Hi everyone, 

From experience, What is the best coils to use in a Reload 24 and Reload 26 for flavor? 

TIA


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/9/21)

My go to coils for my Reload are any Ni80 3mm ID Aliens. 

I currently have an AM Kustohm alien set (as above) in my Reload 24 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Miks786 (17/9/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My go to coils for my Reload are any Ni80 3mm ID Aliens.
> 
> I currently have an AM Kustohm alien set (as above) in my Reload 24 and couldn't be happier.


Thnaks bud, ill give it a try


----------

